# Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Ich sitze so 50-60 cm beim PC Zocken weg, 150-160 beim PS3 Zocken und ca. 2m beim TV gucken (eher weniger).
Reichen da 22"? Full-HD versteht sich 
Hardware, falls zu Wissen gemüsst (grammatikalisch richtig ).
GTX 460, Phenom ii x4 3,2 Ghz, 4 gig ddr3 1333 cl7


----------



## Wenzman (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

Es muss DIR reichen . 

50-60 cm sind noch ok, aber 160 cm und 2m wären mir pers definitiv 22'' zu klein, von full hd erkennst du bei 2 M meine ich auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

Das ist persönliches Empfinden, ob es jemandem reicht oder nicht! 

Ich kenne Hotels die heute noch mit nem 36 cm TV meinen die Gäste zufrieden stellen zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

22" für über einen Meter ist schon etwas wenig, da muß man schon leidensfähig sein. Für PS3 und TV wären 27" aus meiner Sicht die bessere und minimalste Wahl


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

Ich würde auch sagen mindestens einen 24 Zöller am besten einen 27'er.


----------



## Gold (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

27'' bei 2 Meter wäre mein persönliches Minimum zum Fernsehen.


----------



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

27 wird meine 460 nicht mitmachen, dann werden es wohl 24 werden.
Kann meine 460 24 zoll ab?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*



> 22"? Full-HD versteht sich


Da ist es egal, Full HD bleibt Full HD egal ob 22" oder zb 24" / 27". Die Auflösung ist gleich


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*

Richtig afaik ändert sich nur der Pixelabstand.


----------



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Ach ne, dass weiß ich auch xD
Ich frag mich nur, ob meine GraKa da mitmacht?
GTX 460.
Also bei meinem jetzigen 19" ruckelt nix, auch bei soviel AA 
Ich muss nicht die beste Auflösung haben. Ohne AA etc.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Also wenns ne 460 mit 1GVRam ist dann schafft sie Full HD.


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Eine höhere Auflösung ist auch ein größerer Mehrwert als AA, AA bedeutet ja am Ende nur, dass (partitiell) eine höhere Auflösung berechnet als dargestellt wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Ob nun Full HD auf 22 oder 27 macht keinen Unterschied für die Karte, man wird vieles auf High zocken können aber natürlich nicht jedes Spiel mit Aa / AF auf Vollanschlag. Der 19"er was für eine Auflösung hat der?


----------



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

1400x900


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Nagut das das ist dann schon eine grössere Umstellung, aber für die meisten Games wird es trotzdem reichen


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Bei der aktuellen Preisgestalltung würde ich einen preiswerten 27"er nehmen.
Wenn die TV-Funktion im Vordergrund steht, dann würde ich einen Monitor + Fernseher nehmen. Da TV schauen erst oberhalb der 40" wirklich gut wird.


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da TV schauen erst oberhalb der 40" wirklich gut wird.



Warum? es kommt doch nur auf den Sitzabstand an


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



p00nage schrieb:


> Warum? es kommt doch nur auf den Sitzabstand an



Ich sitze etwa 3m von meinem 55"er weg. Bei 40" müsste ich mir die Glotze schon fast an die Stirn tapen. Bei Monitorformaten bräuchte ich es schon intravenös  .


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sitze etwa 3m von meinem 55"er weg. Bei 40" müsste ich mir die Glotze schon fast an die Stirn tapen. Bei Monitorformaten bräuchte ich es schon intravenös  .



ka was du mit deiner Aussage erreichen willst, es geht hier nicht um dich oder so sondern um den TE.

Hier ist ma nen Link TV-Tipps: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher - CHIP Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Nicht jeder ist vom Beruf Sohn und hat das Geld für das Größte und Neuste. Auch stellt jeder andere Ansprüche, und wenn man das normale TV Programm zb per Kabel nimmt ist die Quali teilweise auch nicht so berauschend das man ein TV braucht welcher eine Wand alleine füllt


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist vom Beruf Sohn und hat das Geld für das Größte und Neuste. Auch stellt jeder andere Ansprüche, und wenn man das normale TV Programm zb per Kabel nimmt ist die Quali teilweise auch nicht so berauschend das man ein TV braucht welcher eine Wand alleine füllt



Ich hoffe das ist nicht auf mich gemünzt. Wäre mir mit 33 Lenzen ein wenig peinlich mich von meinen Eltern aushalten zu lassen.
Übrigens über Kabelfernseh hat man eine gute Bildqualität, darf halt nur nicht analog sein.


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist nicht auf mich gemünzt. Wäre mir mit 33 Lenzen ein wenig peinlich mich von meinen Eltern aushalten zu lassen.
> Übrigens über Kabelfernseh hat man eine gute Bildqualität, darf halt nur nicht analog sein.



Dann hast du aber für dein alter ne ziemlich ungewöhnlichen ansicht von manchen dingen, hast dir schonmal meinen link angeschaut= man kann durchaus zu weniger als 40" greifen, kommt halt drauf an für was.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



p00nage schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber für dein alter ne ziemlich ungewöhnlichen ansicht von manchen dingen, hast dir schonmal meinen link angeschaut= man kann durchaus zu weniger als 40" greifen, kommt halt drauf an für was.



Ich habe mir deinen Link angeschaut und kann nur herzlich darüber lachen.
Denn nichts ist für mich aussagekräftiger als eigene Erfahrungswerte.
Im Schlafzimmer habe ich diverse Bildschirmgrößen ausgetestet, dass lief wie folgt:

- 32" LCD, wurde mir wärmstens als 2. Gerät empfohlen. Flog nach ein paar Wochen wieder raus, da viel zu klein.
- 42" Plasma, erschien mir als Schnäppchen, das Bild war abartig
- 46" LCD, war damals sauteuer, Bild unterirdisch, alle Personen sahen aus wie Zombies
- 50" Plasma, blieb rund 2 Jahre bei mir, dann wurde er mir zu klein.
- 52" LCD, Spitzengerät von Sony, im Rahmen der Einheitlichkeit geopfert
- 55" LCD, der Symetrie zu liebe (Wohnzimmer + Schlafzimmer identische Geräte)

Die ewige Wechselei hat richtig Geld verbrannt. Deshalb empfehle ich immer das größtmögliche Gerät, reicht ja wenn einer so blöd war und das Lehrgeld bezahlt hat.


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

und du vergleichst wieder äpfel mit brinen... wenn dann müsstest du ein model in verschiedenen größen testen alles andere ist ...

Und die Tabelle gibts viele verschiedene Quellen und beruht auch auf physikalische grundlagen.

nach deiner theorie müssten alle mehr als 50" haben auch wenn sie keine 2m davon entfernt sitzen.

Außerdem ist es ja kein wert an dem man sich unbedingt halten muss sondern richtwerte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



p00nage schrieb:


> und du vergleichst wieder äpfel mit brinen... wenn dann müsstest du ein model in verschiedenen größen testen alles andere ist ...
> 
> Außerdem ist es ja kein wert an dem man sich unbedingt halten muss sondern richtwerte.



Es ging mir um die Größe und nicht um die Eigenschaften der Geräte.

Eben, wer sich daran hält erspart sich viel Filmspaß. Denn viele Spielfilme sind in UWV, dann bleibt bei den Handydisplay unter 1m Diagonale überhaupt nichts mehr vom Bild übrig.

Wie auch immer. Wenn der TE ein wenig Geld in Die Hand nehmen will, dann ein ordentlich großer Monitor + brauchbarer TV. Wenn nicht dann wenigstens ein ordentlicher Monitor.


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

was hast dann hier deine einschätzung mit der bilddiagonale zutun ?

- 42" Plasma, erschien mir als Schnäppchen, das Bild war abartig
- 46" LCD, war damals sauteuer, Bild unterirdisch, alle Personen sahen aus wie Zombies


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



p00nage schrieb:


> was hast dann hier deine einschätzung mit der bilddiagonale zutun ?
> 
> - 42" Plasma, erschien mir als Schnäppchen, das Bild war abartig
> - 46" LCD, war damals sauteuer, Bild unterirdisch, alle Personen sahen aus wie Zombies




OK, ich merke zu viel Information für dich, denk dir einfach alles ausser der Diagonale weg.
Falls es mit dem Denken (warum auch immer) nicht klappt, mal einfach mit Tipex drüber  .


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

@ITpassion-de:

Les Dir vielleicht noch mal durch von welchen Entfernung der TE geschrieben hat. Er will Spielen/Fernsehen und kein Tennismatch verfolgen ... .


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [WICHTIG!]Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3???*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen mindestens einen 24 Zöller...


 
Ganz meine Meinung.

Aber entscheide du. Dir muss es genügen, dann passt es!


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

okayyyyy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Am besten wäre es mal einen Laden aufzusuchen und sich mal die möglichen Grössen mal näher anzuschauen. Dann würde man sehen ob man mit 22" oder doch besser 24" klar käme, oder man ev. noch eine Stufe höher einsteigt je nach Preis


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

27 Zoll wird meine GraKA sicher nicht mitmachen!
24 Zoll sehe ich als angemessen, jetzt ist halt nur die Frage, welcher.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Deiner Graka ist es egal ob 24 oder 27 Zoll beides Full HD!


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Deiner Graka ist es egal ob 24 oder 27 Zoll beides Full HD!



jo da die full hd auflösung ja die gleiche bleibt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*

Ich bin im Moment eher auf LG fixiert, kannst dir ja mal was im gewünschten Preisbereich suchen und mal bei Prad.de nach Tests schauen. Falls dort nix ist kanst du hier das gewünschte Modell mal vorstellen, oder sagst hier gleich was er können muss von den Anschlüssen usw. und wie hoch der Preis sein darf. Bei Full HD ist die Auflösung von den gewüschten 22" bis weit über 27" die Auflösung gleich, nur der Pixelabstand wird grösser


----------



## d b (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Deiner Graka ist es egal ob 24 oder 27 Zoll beides Full HD!



Das heißt: wenn ich beim 24 Zoller full hd mit 2xaa zocke, und beim 27 zoller genauso, hab ich gleichviele fps?
Ich finde leider keinen Moni!
Er soll 1x hdmi(2x wär besser), dvi, lautsprecher , 24" Full HD
Kosten=bis 200€


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Reichen 22 Zoll für PC, TV und PS3?*



> Am besten wäre es mal einen Laden aufzusuchen und sich mal die möglichen Grössen mal näher anzuschauen. Dann würde man sehen ob man mit 22" oder doch besser 24" klar käme, oder man ev. noch eine Stufe höher einsteigt je nach Preis


 
Eine sehr anschauliche Methode ist es auch, ein Stück Karton in der gewünschten Bildschirmgröße auszuschneiden und dann zur Anschauung an den entsprechenden Stellen zu platzieren


----------

